# Bottle Alert!



## barfridge (15/10/06)

I was at a party last night, and somebody there had a case of 588ml bottles of little creatures. Nice thick glass, crown seal, should be a winner.

Sounds the perfect size for pouring a pint, and leaving a tiny bit of sediment behind.


----------



## Kai (15/10/06)

barfridge said:


> I was at a party last night, and somebody there had a case of 588ml bottles of little creatures. Nice thick glass, crown seal, should be a winner.
> 
> Sounds the perfect size for pouring a pint, and leaving a tiny bit of sediment behind.




We saw an empty one of those on display at the wheatsheaf today, were puzzling over it a little.


----------



## shazzam (16/10/06)

They are for sale at Dan Murphys - picked one up today - $5 ish each


----------



## Linz (16/10/06)

Which Dan's, Shazzam???


----------



## Barramundi (16/10/06)

Linz said:


> Which Dan's, Shazzam???



i believe all of them linz seen that advertised in their specials , check out their website for octoberfest specials im sure its on there....


----------



## MAUOMBO (4/4/09)

I picked up a case of pints at Hornsby Westfield $55

had one tonight, lovely. The bottle will come in handy, too!

MAUOMBO


----------



## wyatt_girth (5/4/09)

Been getting these for a while at my local Bottlemart. I couldn't find any LCPA in their fridge and so when I asked staff if they stocked it he pointed to the 'tallies' on the bottom shelf. $6 each.


----------



## Bribie G (5/4/09)

A bit off topic but, with so few genuine crown sealers nowaday apart from Coopers and these new ones, I've built up a fair collection of Bavaria tallies, beautiful green colour, crown seal, 660ml. Always on special at Liquorland 3 for $11 and a nice Dutch quaffing cold lager. Hopefully they won't go twist top anytime soon.


----------



## MAUOMBO (5/4/09)

Wyatt, which shop? do they sell by the case? Ive noticed Vintage Cellars Darby street, Liquorland at Junction and Market town and a few others have regularly run out of Little Creatures of any size.

Otherwise, I'll have to buy a case every time im in Sydney

MAUOMBO


----------



## wyatt_girth (5/4/09)

MAUOMBO said:


> Wyatt, which shop? do they sell by the case? Ive noticed Vintage Cellars Darby street, Liquorland at Junction and Market town and a few others have regularly run out of Little Creatures of any size.
> 
> Otherwise, I'll have to buy a case every time im in Sydney
> 
> MAUOMBO




Bottlemart next to The Beauford, Maitland Rd Mayfield - across from KFC. I haven't looked at buying a case - I just grab a few loose ones from their every now and then. Woolworths liquor at Mayfield also have a few cases of stubs on hand as well as James Squire etc. See, Mayfield does have a little class....... ok no we don't.


----------



## MAUOMBO (5/4/09)

thanks - I'll check it out!

MAUOMBO


----------



## bowie in space (8/4/09)

> A bit off topic but, with so few genuine crown sealers nowaday apart from Coopers and these new ones, I've built up a fair collection of Bavaria tallies, beautiful green colour, crown seal, 660ml. Always on special at Liquorland 3 for $11 and a nice Dutch quaffing cold lager. Hopefully they won't go twist top anytime soon.


 
Me too Bribie, these beauties make up about 80% of all my bottles of homebrew. I had a fun time collecting them all. It was all i was drinking at one stage. My local bottleshop has them at $45 a case (15 x 660mL).

Get's a pint's worth in your glass, then a big first sip, then top up pint glass, rinse bottle and enjoy rest of pint.


----------



## Katherine (8/4/09)

There great roadies.... 

I bottle into PET bottles but always put at least two in LCPA Pint bottles...


----------



## samhighley (8/4/09)

bowie in space said:


> My local bottleshop has them at $45 a case (15 x 660mL).



Crap, that's a good price for 15 LCPA, at $3 per bottle. I'm paying more like $6 by the bottle.


----------



## benny_bjc (12/4/09)

A pint bottle is 568ml.

Has anyone noticed how much better LCPA tastes out of the pint bottles compared to the stubbies!?

The stubbies have hardly any flavour or aroma, but the pints are a whole different story!!


----------



## buttersd70 (12/4/09)

So you get 568 mL of un-balanced ordinaryness, compared top 375 mL of un-balanced ordinaryness??

Wow. Thats convenient!


----------



## Thunderlips (12/4/09)

Sammy said:


> Crap, that's a good price for 15 LCPA, at $3 per bottle. I'm paying more like $6 by the bottle.


I'd be buying them regularly if they were that price but I think he's talking about Bavaria bottles.


----------



## KingPython (12/4/09)

buttersd70 said:


> So you get 568 mL of un-balanced ordinaryness, compared top 375 mL of un-balanced ordinaryness??
> 
> Wow. Thats convenient!


So true. I wonder if bottle conditioning really helps the beer?


----------



## KHB (12/4/09)

buttersd70 said:


> So you get 568 mL of un-balanced ordinaryness, compared top 375 mL of un-balanced ordinaryness??
> 
> Wow. Thats convenient!




I tend to agree!!!

Scotsman06


----------



## samhighley (13/4/09)

LCPA has changed a lot in recent years. The aroma is definitely gone.


----------

